# Which Broadband in Mumbai is best



## adithyagenius (Aug 10, 2004)

I've been thinking of getting a broadband connection. I would use it for downloading larege game demos and stuff like that. I can keep my computer on for 19hrs a day and 29 days a month and keep downloading througout. Which is best broadband for this purpose. Cost should not exceed Rs.1000 per month.


----------



## techno_funky (Aug 10, 2004)

well had pacenet earlier 
but turned to sify 
well have no many choices so for me sify is the best


----------



## wORm (Aug 10, 2004)

If you want to download all day, i.e. unlimited bandwidth, approach your local cable guy. Only local cable businesses are offering unlimited bandwidth and are under Rs. 1000.

As far as I know most "big" ISPs have limited accounts at under 1000 rupees and supply measly amount of bandwidth along with them.


----------



## mariner (Aug 10, 2004)

hathway gives u unlimited 24 hrs scheme ' OL24' which is costing bout 750 rs per month and 500 rs per month if u pay 6 months charges at a time. speed is not very good but if u can keep ur pc on for 19 hrs a day i think its worth it.


----------



## wORm (Aug 10, 2004)

mariner, could you please tell me more about where you got the info 'cause it sounds interesting. I visited hathway's site and looked at the packages offered (here). All unlimited plans are upwards of 5000 rupees P.M.


----------



## mariner (Aug 10, 2004)

well u can contact hathway rep mr.ratish rajendran on 9892900461
or call their customer care at 9622 070707.
btw i got it installed just last week


----------



## wORm (Aug 10, 2004)

Thanks. Hathway is not available in my locality in Bandra, so I will continue with my cableguy/exatt.net


----------



## adithyagenius (Aug 10, 2004)

Maybe I should ask my cable guy. I don't have cable TV coz i am always with my laptop. I wonder who's providing cable near lamington road. I stay nearby in bhullabhai desai road. If anyone knows please inform me.


----------



## sohummisra (Aug 11, 2004)

depends on your building. ask your building secretary or someone what cable operator you ahve. it's probably incablenet or hathway.


----------



## sohummisra (Aug 11, 2004)

just in case you want, incablenet's website for cable internet is:

*www.in2cable.com/


----------



## blade_runner (Aug 11, 2004)

Pacenet's good and cost arnd 950/- for a month 64Kbps unlimited. They do have other schemes. They also offer wireless connectivity, but i have very little or almost no info on that part.


----------



## walking-techie (Aug 12, 2004)

sify's good but costly..
pacenet is a good option

however my best bet is on the local cable-wallh
its less price.. but compromises on speed but its a good deal


----------



## mariner (Aug 12, 2004)

well all depends on how much free time u have! if u r like me doing C.A ( COMPLETE AARAM) then cable is the best option cos speed hardly matters.


----------



## sohummisra (Aug 12, 2004)

is pacenet available everywhere (everywhere = malabar hill).  Thanks... do they have a webste...i'll try to find it


----------



## blade_runner (Aug 12, 2004)

www.pacenet-india.com


----------

